# Want to know what You would look for.



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

When you are shopping for a web hosting company, what are you looking for?
We are wanting to be a more rounded hosting company, and are looking for input from the general public. Ya'll tell me, what is more important? Is it price? or is it Customer Service? Free Software?
What experiences have you had that were good or bad?
Is SEO help important to you?
What do you want or need from a Web Designer?

For those of you that have a web site up and running now, I would like your opinion as well as those that are looking to get one up and running.

Thnx in Advance!
Kathy J


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ease of use, online tutorials, cost


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ease of use is top of the list. We are trying to make it easy.
Online tutorials. hmmm.... do you mean something like how to write html, or how to use Wordpress? My partner and I actually talked about that today.
Cost - we are addressing that the best we can. We know (all too well!) that everyone is hurting right now. Seems like everyone we know is in a bind.

So - we have set it up where a person can get very very reasonable hosting and pay a design out over 6 months. (and we are keeping the cost way down on that too - unless it is a huge site) Figured that is a good deal. What do ya'll think?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Performance
Up time
MYSQL
Wordpress
PHP
Installation Scripts
Fast Online support
Security
Shopping Cart


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

my new server has all that covered! yay!
uptime: 31 day 6 hours and 29 min.
(31 days ago we moved to the new server)
oh, well, we are doing the fast customer service. So far so good. Had a ticket come in at 10 pm last night - we even got that one taken care of pretty quick.
Do have slow response from 11 pm to 5 or 6 am. ( I gotta sleep sometime! lol!)

MoonRiver -
Can you tell me your definition of security?


----------

